# StealthArms 1911 Govt



## drnknbndr (Sep 1, 2018)

Plus my generic Glock 19 Gen 3. I love the 1911, any recommended upgrades to anything?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Really no need to do lots of upgrades to most guns. As I mentioned in your other thread, I'd probably move to a standard guide rod and go to a Wilson Combat non ventilated trigger.

Did you build this or was it built for you? If you did, you'd know whether or not it needed a trigger job or anything else. If not, I'd ask a competent gunsmith to look it over and smooth anything which needed it.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

drnknbndr said:


> Plus my generic Glock 19 Gen 3. I love the 1911, any recommended upgrades to anything?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you've got two guns where just about the sky's the limit regarding upgrades. Some may improve the gun's performance, some are for aesthetics, some are for people like me who just can't leave things well enough alone. Both the Glock and 1911 are about the easiest guns to work on for anyone who has any kind of mechanical ability. There are even instructions on how to fully dis-assemble a 1911 without any tools, you can actually use some of the gun's parts as the tools themselves. Glocks have very few moving parts. Myself? I don't like plastic triggers or guide rod assemblies they are the first to go. I prefer non captive guide rods and springs available from Wolff Gunsprings along with Pyramid aluminum anodized triggers from The Glock Store. They also have dress up stainless steel pins and extended take down levers. Those factory take down levers are too short. The extended levers make it a lot easier to grasp onto. Yet they don't stick out too much to really be that noticeable. Another item that I've added to my Glocks are push button slide cover plates from Strike Industries. They allow you to remove the firing pin assembly and extractor without using any tools. This way you do not end up chewing up the firing pin spacer sleeve with whatever tool preferably a pin punch that is used to push it back. Another must have is a magazine disassembly tool for the Glock. It can be a bitch getting the floor plates off without one because of those two little tabs at the base of the magazine body. Both the magazines and the firing pin channel should be kept clean making those two items practically a necessity for routine maintenance and cleaning.


----------



## drnknbndr (Sep 1, 2018)

Craigh said:


> Really no need to do lots of upgrades to most guns. As I mentioned in your other thread, I'd probably move to a standard guide rod and go to a Wilson Combat non ventilated trigger.
> 
> Did you build this or was it built for you? If you did, you'd know whether or not it needed a trigger job or anything else. If not, I'd ask a competent gunsmith to look it over and smooth anything which needed it.


I built and milled the 80% myself, and while I love the trigger, there is definitely some creep before the hammer drops. I built it over 2 years ago, but haven't been shooting it much, maybe around 500 rounds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

